# Deer blind windows



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am looking for quality windows to put in a deer blind I am making. There is a company locally that makes some really cool deer blinds, bitter creek, but I cannot find out where they buy their windows. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you looking for glass, plexiglass, plastic, or screen? What material?


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

The coolest looking windows I've seen are on that commercial stump blind. They were just plexiglass that ran in aluminum channel and used a cord and pulley to lift them up. The coolest part was that they used a camo window tint on them that allowed you to see out easily but you couldn't see in at all.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

handirifle said:


> Are you looking for glass, plexiglass, plastic, or screen? What material?


Whatever is the best and will hold up. What I liked about the bitter creek blinds is they were all on a hydraulic shock that opened in.


----------



## Fishous (Oct 16, 2006)

Haven't used them yet, but these look nice and seem to have good prices. I'll be using them for my next blind.

http://www.deerviewwindows.com/


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Fishous said:


> Haven't used them yet, but these look nice and seem to have good prices. I'll be using them for my next blind.
> 
> http://www.deerviewwindows.com/



I saw this company at an outdoor show here recently. Looked at their stuff closely mainly to get ideas. I don't usually hunt box blinds/houses but these were really nice. 
I have no personal acquaintance with this company, just thought it was well made gear. They seemed to have all the bases covered in the various windows.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Since we're on the topic of blind windows, has anyone ever tried an overhang over the windows to help block light and keep the inside of the blind dark?


----------



## jetech (Oct 14, 2010)

Some guys on Texas Bowhunter were talking about using fiberglass window screen material. Just paint the outside surface in a camo pattern. 
They say it is shoot through also.
For a soft blind you may have to staple the screen to a light wood frame to keep it stretched to be able to shoot through it.


----------



## Rembrandt1 (Mar 6, 2005)

Currently in the process of building a box/tower blind. Went with slider PVC basement windows from Home Depot. Cost about $65 and totally silent when opening. Comes with a screen, which we removed. Easily painted with plastic paint to tone down the white color. Felt that fold up whether inside or out, appeared to make too much movement that might catch a deer's eye.....we'll see how this works.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Rembrandt1,

Awesome!


----------

